# MX-980 Remote Software



## vijnetcom

Hi,
I purchased a remote from a Tweeter store that was closing and unfortunately it appears I need the software in order to program this remote. URC told me I was pretty much SOL, but hopefully someone can help me out and get this programmed.

Thanks in advance,
Vic


----------



## Strype

why did you not ask this from tweeter before purchase?

this is a CI remote intended for installation by certified installers/programmers ... not a DIY marketed remote. call a local custom installer, sell it on ebay .... or maybe someone else here will give you the software illegally.


----------



## Sonnie

I have verified with Larry at Universal Remote Control tech support that if you have your receipt, all you need to do is fax the receipt to them and provide them with the serial number, they will provide you with the software.

This goes for anyone with a valid receipt and serial number. 

You can also go to a local dealer and they have the option of providing you with the software at their discretion, although I suspect most will not.


----------



## Strype

I was already assuming, maybe improperly, that he has no receipt if he is saying URC said he was SOL since this is about the only senerio that they would typically say this. 

maybe he does have it though ... in which case they would quickly give him access to at least the older unupdatable version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monk99

it is really hard to understand URC policy...i have purchased recently MX 980 and cannot update the software either.


----------



## monk99

Strype said:


> I was already assuming, maybe improperly, that he has no receipt if he is saying URC said he was SOL since this is about the only senerio that they would typically say this.
> 
> maybe he does have it though ... in which case they would quickly give him access to at least the older unupdatable version.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When i try to update it it says ` update is available software will restart` but nothing happens.

Any idea?


----------



## Strype

monk99 said:


> it is really hard to understand URC policy...i have purchased recently MX 980 and cannot update the software either.


If there is a "Live Update" button then you have updatability in your software.

As a URC Dealer I can tell you what the policies, according to dealer contracts and cooperate training, is supposed to be:

End users (Consumers), are to have access to software for the Consumer Model Remote they purchased. This software, when downloaded, is the most recent update at the time of the download but does not have active capabilities for updatability. Being able to update is unnecessary for a consumer since they are NOT dealing with hundreds of equipment changes a month like a Custom Installer or Dealer is. The remotes do have learning capabilities, so if a consumer buys a couple new pieces of equipment that had no working codes that already existed in the IR library during the time of the Consumer's software download then the consumer could simply learn the codes in.

Certified Custom Installers and Dealers are the only ones that are intended to have access to programming software that has updatability. This is because, as a Custom Installer/Dealer, we deal with hundreds of remotes with hundreds of different & new pieces of equipment each month. We do this year in and year out, so updating this software with the new IR libraries is a necessary time saver. (But we still do more then our fair share of IR Learning, we are the ones that contribute to the ever growing IR Library. The tested codes we learn we send in for future IR Libraries updates) Now the exception to the above software distribution is a Dealer is allowed to pass on a CD copy to a consumer that has purchased product from the Dealer. The Dealer is not required to do this, it is simply an option the dealer has a right to do. This option is there for the convenience of the dealer in certain situations.

Most Remotes are "Consumer Grade" and are meant to be available to both Dealers and Consumers directly. "Custom Install or Custom Integration Grade" remotes (ie MX6000, MX980) are meant to only have purchasing access by Dealers/Custom Installers. These remote's software falls under the Dealer distribution policy.




now all that being said .... what the policy is supposed to be and how it is dealt with is, unfortunately, sometimes 2 different things.


I hope this helps to try to clear a few things up for you.

:unbelievable:


----------



## Strype

monk99 said:


> When i try to update it it says ` update is available software will restart` but nothing happens.
> 
> Any idea?


if you are running VISTA:
1. close the software.
2. right click on your software's icon.
3. select "Run as Administrator"
4. now run Live update.


hope this helps.
-Strype


----------



## monk99

I decided to replace my old MX 700 with MX 980 after my daughter broke the remote
I used Philips pronto stuff before,but never felt comfortable with those touchscreen remotes.
When i go for MX 980 i knew that getting software might be a difficult issue,however i could not find an authorized dealer on Ebay and the ones who sell dont ship outside US.
So i contacted the seller from whom i bought my old remote though i knew he was not an authorized dealer.I had my own reasons to go with him,as i had a bad experience on Ebay before;especially when you are a foreigner,some small individual sellers can try to ripp you off.

Back to subject again thank to my seller he provided me the software(Editor version 
1.00.005 ,IRDB version1.87,Manager ver.1.0.2007.10221)I dont know if it is the latest one,however when i try to update it,i am getting the message "update is available software will be restarted" and nothing happens.It is the same at my home and office PCs,i am using windows XP.I checked the remotecentral forum and saw that other people has the same problem,but there was no clear solution for that.

As i am not registered to URC website i cannot get the expansion pack and favourite channels as well.I really love my remote but cannot use it fully functional.It like you have a mercedes lying without gas in your garage.

I am pretty sure that there are lots of foreigners in the same situation like me.In my case i cannot benefit of a dealers help in programming as most of the units are different and these things cannot be done from a long distance.Besides,i really like to program design the remote on my own, i am quite experienced in these things,as i dealt professionally with Vantage Qlink and Lutron dimming a lot in the past.

I am not going to pester URC people for the registration,most probably they will reject or wont reply,unfortunately there is nothing much you can do if you live outside US.


At least if any of you can supply me the link for expansion pack and favourite channels i will appreciate it a lot..


Thanks in advance


----------



## Strype

unfortunately for you, since the MX980 is NOT a consumer grade remote it is only meant to be obtained by CIs. There are no authorized online/ebay dealers because it's not supposed to be sold directly to a client. In fact buying it online voids it's warranty, this is the risk you take when you are purchasing from unauthorized dealers. Buyer Beware. This is why, with all products, you should only be purchasing from authorized dealers. Next time, since you are not in the US you can go on remote central and ask there .... there are many of us authorized Dealers/CIs on that site that can sell or even sell & program for you. You may even be surprised to find one or two of us are in your general area.

as far as your XP update issue, you have older copy since MX980 now comes together in CCP which is a program for us dealers that incorporates multiple Custom grade remotes. I'll ask if there is a solution for you older version though.


----------



## monk99

Strype said:


> unfortunately for you, since the MX980 is NOT a consumer grade remote it is only meant to be obtained by CIs. There are no authorized online/ebay dealers because it's not supposed to be sold directly to a client. In fact buying it online voids it's warranty, this is the risk you take when you are purchasing from unauthorized dealers. Buyer Beware. This is why, with all products, you should only be purchasing from authorized dealers. Next time, since you are not in the US you can go on remote central and ask there .... there are many of us authorized Dealers/CIs on that site that can sell or even sell & program for you. You may even be surprised to find one or two of us are in your general area.
> 
> as far as your XP update issue, you have older copy since MX980 now comes together in CCP which is a program for us dealers that incorporates multiple Custom grade remotes. I'll ask if there is a solution for you older version though.


Thank you for your interest.

Still i am curious, how many people let the programming make to the dealers.Most of the customers who buy such a remote should have a complex HT system and i really do not think that even if i lived in US,i would ask for a dealer help.No one can do the programming better than you , unless you are incapable of doing on your own.Dealers can help you where you are stuck or share their experience with you,consequently they can act as consultant maybe.Even today when something comes into my mind i add/change part of the program. The software is simple enough though,its not a Crestron AMX or Vantage where you really need help of experts.

I am not after any warranties,just want the current editor and the additional packs. 

Unfortunately there are no URC dealers in my country and the ones in Europe maybe would sell or not,but i am sure that the procedure will take quite a long time and pricewise it would be more expensive.Eventually,in my opinion URC is creating its own grey market on Ebay and pulling down its own legs with that sales strategy.


----------



## Sonnie

I agree that there is a serious issue with only allowing the remotes to be sold via a custom installer who might require you to have it programmed and installed by that dealer only. Granted there are customers out there who the custom installer might install an entire system for and those customers could care less how to learn to program a remote... they will just say install it all and give me the remote ready to control it all. However, there are tons of DIY'ers out there building their own home theaters who are very capable of programming a remote and would not begin to call a custom installer for anything, much less for programming a remote. It would be nice if URC would offer the remote with software for the DIY'er, but... they don't.


----------



## baritone

Hello Sonnie,
I've been following the threads on the issue of the URC's 980 and their software.I live in the uk and fancied the 980 and after enquiring with authorised dealers it would cost me £450.0 for the unit plus £350 for the programming.Now this is a lot of money,and although I would probably pay the £450 I can't justify the extra £350 to have someone else do it when I could possibly do it myself. My question is , and I might be in the wrong thread,does URC make a similar product that does not require this software, in its consumer section( if it has one) if not it seems very unfair policy with regard to obtaining the software.

Regards....................Alan


----------



## Sonnie

I am not aware of a similar product, unfortunately. 

Your best bet is to contact Universal and express your thoughts to them.


----------



## baritone

Hello Sonnie,

Thanks for reply, I will drop them a line.

Regards............Alan


----------



## Strype

Sonnie said:


> I agree that there is a serious issue with only allowing the remotes to be sold via a custom installer who might require you to have it programmed and installed by that dealer only. Granted there are customers out there who the custom installer might install an entire system for and those customers could care less how to learn to program a remote... they will just say install it all and give me the remote ready to control it all. However, there are tons of DIY'ers out there building their own home theaters who are very capable of programming a remote and would not begin to call a custom installer for anything, much less for programming a remote. It would be nice if URC would offer the remote with software for the DIY'er, but... they don't.


But this is exactly why they have a consumer line of product that DIYer CAN buy and Program themselves. The problems come into play only when a DIYer is trying to play inside of the CI protected product lines. Stay in the consumer product line and there are NO issues. It's really quit simple.


----------



## Sonnie

The consumer line is nothing compared to the custom line, which is the entire point of my comments. :T


----------



## Strype

I understand you want your cake and eat it too.

.. unfortunately, that's just not how it is supposed to work ... hence the "issues".


Logitech's Harmony series, even though I personally hate them, are a decent consumer product. URC has some decent consumer product.
As far as the subject of professionally programmed vs diy programmed ... there is a HUGE difference typically in reliable functionality, ascetic design and flow design of the interface.... but this is a topic for a different thread ... Sonnie, if you do ever plan on making the jump to RTI (or even Crestron) I'll show you some file examples of what a professionally designed RTI or Crestron house system can look like for your house. You'll then wonder why you even bothered with URC.

:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

Well my systems are really simple... not nearly as sophisticated at some others. I have access to RTI and looked at their CI options, but the URC 980 pretty much trumps anything RTI offers for my simple setup. Besides... options are pretty much endless.

URC is losing business by not offering something like the 980 to the DIY market. Of course there are several dealers who will sell it and give buyers the software... so I suppose if a potential buyer looks around enough, he'll find what he needs. In that case, I guess maybe URC isn't losing that much business. :huh:


----------



## Strype

The funny thing is the CI remotes are a small part of URC's production. Their bread and butter is corporate remote contracts. Like all the cable remotes for your local cable company. 

As far as The RTI thing... as a programmer of both I'll say that not much from URC trumps RTI ... RTI's prices are a bit higher though. If you want, email me your product list with a pic of anything and I'll make you a demo remote file so you can see what it could look like.


----------



## ranchero

This is stupid company policy I should say - do not supply software with product. So, if you lost your receipt you can't program remote anymore... That's funny.


----------



## Samaritano

Strype said:


> unfortunately for you, since the MX980 is NOT a consumer grade remote it is only meant to be obtained by CIs. There are no authorized online/ebay dealers because it's not supposed to be sold directly to a client. In fact buying it online voids it's warranty, this is the risk you take when you are purchasing from unauthorized dealers. Buyer Beware. This is why, with all products, you should only be purchasing from authorized dealers. Next time, since you are not in the US you can go on remote central and ask there .... there are many of us authorized Dealers/CIs on that site that can sell or even sell & program for you. You may even be surprised to find one or two of us are in your general area.
> 
> as far as your XP update issue, you have older copy since MX980 now comes together in CCP which is a program for us dealers that incorporates multiple Custom grade remotes. I'll ask if there is a solution for you older version though.



Is there a solution for this?

Thanks


----------

